# Possibly road kill



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Today when we went to drop off my older sister at the Las Vegas film festival my mom who was driving kind of moved the car to the side. She said there was a pigeon sitting in the street. It was ether sick or hurt(I never actually saw the bird). I asked if anyone wanted to go back and see if he was ok but everyone said no I tried to cover up the conversation by saying I was kidding, but it didn't work. My Dad said he understands that I love animals but my folks said that the pigeon could have dieases and they also had other reasons on not to go near it. So I guess if the pigeon was in the street he'll possibly be road kill if no one helps him . One thing's for sure I CANNOT help him . I'm sorry I had to post this but I thought you guys should know.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, I'm a little confused on this one, as I thought your father 'OK-ed' you having a pet pigeon.

fp


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

My folks did say it was ok to have a pigeon(A domestic one). The one I mentioned here was a feral and since ferals can carry dieases I CANNOT help the one that was laying in the street that I mentioned.

Does this help at all? 

if not, try reading the post again.

Keep in mind the pigeon I mentioned here is a feral and I CANNOT help him.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*He's a goner*

We went to pick up my sister from the film festival I looked for the pigeon my mom had seen sitting in the street. He was gone! ether somebody picked him up or he got away but I highly doubt it. Like I said earlier he could be road kill, I'm sorry but I COULD NOT help him. Not that I didn't care about him, but since he's a feral there are chances he has some type of sickness that could affect me and my folks. My folks agreed to me owning having a pet pigeon from my friend Lonna in L.A. but saving a feral is a "NO!"


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

BirdDogg10 said:


> We went to pick up my sister from the film festival I looked for the pigeon my mom had seen sitting in the street. He was gone! ether somebody picked him up or he got away but I highly doubt it. Like I said earlier he could be road kill, I'm sorry but I COULD NOT help him. Not that I didn't care about him,
> *but since he's a feral there are chances he has some type of sickness that could affect me and my folks*.
> 
> My folks agreed to me owning having a pet pigeon from my friend Lonna in L.A. *but saving a feral is a "NO!"*


How many times have you heard, or read, of that happening?  
Just a suggestion: You & your folks could do some research on Pigeons & the likelihood of them transferring any type of disease to humans.
Here's some information to get you started.
http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/zoonoses/

How incredibly sad is that!  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

A pigeon is a pigeon is a pigeon......domestic or feral.

I realize you have no say in things of this nature because you are still a child but I would have thought as much as you frequent this site you would have learned that many, many of us rescue birds just as you described without worrying about diseases. Yes, all birds, both domestic and feral, carry disease, but plain old common sense and good hygiene goes a long way towards protecting us. Your dog has just as many germs as a pigeon yet you have no qualms about petting him.

Why in the world did you feel it even necessary to make a post like this under the circumstances - to get attention? You have never indicated in any of your many posts that you felt ferals were unclean (that I can recall). You could have contacted Phil who would have gone out of his way to try to find the pigeon.

Your post is remarkably similar to Londonpigeon's recent post about seeing a possibly ill pigeon. We know he has an aversion to anything that may be unclean. He has been up front about that and I respect his feelings.

I just don't know about you birddogg.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Maggie..........I wondered the same thing when I read the post...why do either of these people bother to post about such things AFTER the fact. There's not one thing we can do and to have to read about it and "picture" it just seems a little over the top to me. If you've got a "thing" about dirty animals, fine, that's you and I can't change it, but I don't want to hear about every single sick or hurt bird that you DON"T HELP and just leave it to die or whatever..............I know it happens to animals all over the world every day and we can't save them all, but PLEASE just keep it to your self if you're not going to help or try to find someone who can.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Agree with above comments!

BD10 you are on my LAST NERVE! GET A GRIP!!

Enough is enough!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

We cannot change some people and their ideas.
But if you really care, you can get help. Especially people who come on here and "chat". 
BG, you could have done one simple thing, to call Phill, or get online asap and let us know. Someone would have contacted Phil right away.
Same goes for LP, we have many UK members who go out of their way to save the birds.
It's that simple.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Give ferals a chance*

Just some comments to add here folks and BirdDogg10:

My first pigeon TOOTER was a rescued *feral* pigeon. Without him, I would not have been drawn to pigeons. He brought 2 years of joy to our family life. 

One other pigeon I adopted from a member named Beaksley was once a young *feral*...he too rescued by a man in California who cared. 

Paris...a former racer in the early 2000's became a *"feral"* til things went wrong and a man rescued him when he was down and under.

Barbie...my recent *feral* rescue, such a little sweetheart. Things would 
not be the same without her. Ferals can all be treated for diseases and kept isolated for a period of time.Some people should research this matter a bit more before passing judgement on the dirty disease ridden *feral* piegon.  

That is all I have to say on this issue.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Reti said:


> We cannot change some people and their ideas.
> But if you really care, you can get help. Especially people who come on here and "chat".
> BG, you could have done one simple thing, to call Phill, or get online asap and let us know. Someone would have contacted Phil right away.
> Same goes for LP, we have many UK members who go out of their way to save the birds.
> ...


Reti - re London Pigeon - I felt quite wretched  reading the post about the possible ill pigeon 3 days later but.... in LP's defence he didn't have access to the Internet until Sunday - I did go and check out LP's sighting at the first convenient time which was Monday evening, but being a good 72-96 hours later there was no sign of Humphrey as I did feel that would be the case. If he was sick, he was either picked up or died - sad to think. I try to think that he was Ok - just a bit hot and resting but......

Yes I don't like to read things about possible injured birds though I think I have been guilty of posting some things about unsuccessful captures or dead birds - sorry folks - I won't do that again unless I think that its has some real relevance or help. 

Sometime I just need a PigeonLife group hug! 

Tania x


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Victor said:


> **My first pigeon TOOTER was a rescued feral pigeon. Without him, I would not have been drawn to pigeons*.


* Ditto on that Victor. My introduction to pigeons was Whitfeather.  
She was a treasure. Her unfortunate early demise lead me directly to this site. 

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Today when we went to drop off my older sister at the Las Vegas film festival my mom who was driving kind of moved the car to the side. She said there was a pigeon sitting in the street. It was ether sick or hurt(I never actually saw the bird). I asked if anyone wanted to go back and see if he was ok but everyone said no I tried to cover up the conversation by saying I was kidding, but it didn't work. My Dad said he understands that I love animals but my folks said that the pigeon could have dieases and they also had other reasons on not to go near it. So I guess if the pigeon was in the street he'll possibly be road kill if no one helps him . One thing's for sure I CANNOT help him . I'm sorry I had to post this but I thought you guys should know.



How long have you been on this site? Have you actually read anything here? If you did, you would know that pigeons do not carry anymore disease then any other bird, feral or domestic.

My Rosco is a feral, and one of the healthiest pigeons on the planet, who now resides with Victor.

This might have been an opportunity for you to finally do the right thing, and rescue a bird, you might have at least tried, or contacted our resident rehabber here, who lives in Vegas. Who knows....this might be the PET pigeon you have always been so desperate to seek.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kittypaws said:


> Yes I don't like to read things about possible injured birds though I think I have been guilty of posting some things about unsuccessful captures or dead birds - sorry folks - I won't do that again unless I think that its has some real relevance or help.
> 
> Sometime I just need a PigeonLife group hug!
> 
> Tania x



Tania, I CERTAINLY was not lumping you into this group. There is a *BIG* difference in an "unsuccessful capture" or a bird that is already dead. All any of us can do is *TRY*............but to just walk by or "ride" by or whatever and do absolutely *NOTHING* is AND THEN post here that you did that is just wrong. So don't you dare apologize.............it's not needed IMO.....


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Vegas is a tough city for ferals. I have seen so many of these poor fellas lying dead in the street from automobiles. Think some motorists actually _get off_ mowing down pigeons. 

I don't know how old you are BirdDogg10, but you should have asked your dad to stop the car so you could, at least, remove the bird from the road. You may have actually done your dad a favor too, Throughout history, the most trustworthy and wisest human beings have been the ones who care for the tiniest of God's creatures. That helpless pigeon in the road might have been an important lesson for you, which, unfortunately, you failed. But, don't despair. They'll be many more _tests_ for you. Follow your heart and do what's right. Even if it means challenging your father. He, as well as you, must learn what's _really_ important while on earth. By helping that pigeon, you would have helped your dad and yourself. The pigeon, your dad, and you were probably all tied together the moment of noticing it; God works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

BD I don't mean to be a downer but I (and everyone else here) have had A LOT of sick and dieing birds pass through my hands have *NOT* gotten sick from a single one. People on the other hand.....right now I have a weak bladder infection and a head cold and just a few weeks ago I had the flu. {I have a VERY weak immune system if anyone hasn't noticed by now } My sister accidently hit a sparrow the other night while we were going to my "last day of school" party and I jumped out of the car (with high heels on) BEFORE the car even stoped. The bird was killed on inpacted so there was nothing I could do. But I have done this on a number of times, which I think I'm going to have to slow down cause the last time my sister almost ran me over. I have also gotten up on rooves and high ladder and I'm petrified of heights! 
To come to your defense tho (just alittle tho) is that when I first started out my parents thought the SAME thing. It took my almost a year to convince them that they were safe to have (I was even hidden some birds in my room to save them).
At first me having pigeons separted my family but in the end we have become closer. So it was a really good thing, not to mention my first bird actual saved me (one of God's wonders).
You have so much info at your fingertips I think you just don't know what to do with it, this will come in time.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

This is very unfortunate, because as mentioned this could have been the pet pigeon that B.D. has been waiting for.

The fact is that B.D. could have kicked, screamed, and pulled his hair out and if his parents did not want to go back to check and see if the little bird was o.k. it was not going to happen.

I was taught the same thing when I was growing up. My mother was the biggest animal lover there was, but she was taught to never pick up a sick or dead wild bird, and that is what she taught me.

Once I got home with them, it was a different story though. She would try very hard to save them.

B.D. had no control in this situation, and I can understand that he was a passenger in a moving car with a higher authority driving. 

BirdDogg10,
Parents have a job to protect their children from sickness, and I am sure that is what was first and foremost in your parents minds, but as Maggie mentioned, with good hygene pratice in mind, we all take in ferals that need our help. So when you are old enough to be in control of the situation, you can make the choice to go back or just keep driving. But if you choose to keep driving, please don't post it here. There would be no reason to share anything other than you found a new pigeon friend in the road, and have him in a safe place.

Feather


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the PM Feather. I did feel somewhat guilty about leaving the bird on the road but when I told my dad about what happened here on the site. He said that going out onto the road WASN'T a good idea . I'll have him post something here soon.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

but I am honest in how I feel about pigeons, the biggest problem for me is the amount of waste they create, not only is it very hard to clean out, but it makes me feel very uncomfortable, especially how much they can produce

at least I'm not lieing about this issue, I love pigeons, but this is the big problem I have with them, and likely I won't have them as a pet.

Brad said Doves make less waste, and it is smaller, so maybe I might one day get a dove.

With Humphrey, I didnt have access to the internet until Sunday afternoon, so I couldn't post then,


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

BirdDogg10 said:


> We went to pick up my sister from the film festival I looked for the pigeon my mom had seen sitting in the street. He was gone! ether somebody picked him up or he got away but I highly doubt it. Like I said earlier he could be road kill, I'm sorry but I COULD NOT help him. Not that I didn't care about him, but since he's a feral there are chances he has some type of sickness that could affect me and my folks. My folks agreed to me owning having a pet pigeon from my friend Lonna in L.A. but saving a feral is a "NO!"


this bothers me, that people still think of any wild animal as having a dreadful contagious disease of some sort. i rescued a number of rodents and a rabbit this past winter/spring from a pet store i worked at, and ive never seen more sad and sick animals in my life. you might want to remind your folks that its more dangerous being out in public where there are humans. i only hope that someone more concerned with the pigeons welfare did rescue him or her.


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

A long time ago, when I drove a truck to earn a living, I was driving over a bridge and saw a stray dog on it dodging traffic. Although I did slow up and give a moments thought to stopping and trying to catch the dog, I didn't. For years, I regretted my actions (still do). 

I'm not suggesting anyone put his or her life at risk by trying to rescue any kind of animal, but what i'm saying is this: Helping those in need is one of our primary duties in this world. At the time I left the dog on the bridge, I lacked the strength and understanding to realize that helping the creature would have brought many unseen rewards into my own life, rewards such as strength and courage.

But this whole process of learning how to be a better person takes time. And I, for one, am still trying to learn the importance of the situations that God places right under our own noses. Situations that are ideal for each one of us to progress in our own lives. Much of what happens in our lives, even dangerous situations, are opportunities for self-growth.  

LondonPigeon, pigeon waste is the least of the earth's problems. It's a natural process. What about pollution? What about the loss of earth's natural resources because of greed?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

i love when people complain about animals being messy . birds, rats, mice, dogs, cats. i agree with you, yo pauly; humans have done more damage to the earth with their waste then any other species ever could.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

its as if people are attacking me for my thoughts on pigeon waste 

But I won't lie about my problems with it


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LondonPigeon said:


> its as if people are attacking me for my thoughts on pigeon waste
> 
> But I won't lie about my problems with it



Hi LP,

We are not attacking you and we understand your fears. We just would like for you to post on the board, or call one of our rehabbers and let them know about Humphry or any other needy pigeon you come across. The same goes for BirdDogg 10.

If you can't get to a phone or to your computer, that is okay, just taking action and doing something to get some help for the bird is what is important, if you can't get it yourself.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi LP,
> 
> We are not attacking you and we understand your fears. We just would like for you to post on the board, or call one of our rehabbers and let them know about Humphry or any other needy pigeon you come across. The same goes for BirdDogg 10.
> 
> If you can't get to a phone or to your computer, that is okay, just taking action and doing something to get some help for the bird is what is important, if you can't get it yourself.


But I dont have their phone numbers, so at the time I wouln't have been able to call them about Humphry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi LondonPigeon 

As I posted earlier, you have been totally honest about your fears from the time you joined plus you had no way to notify anyone. But now, if something like this happens to you again and you can get access to a computer you'll know what to do. Don't fret yourself over this.

Personally, I have a fear of heights  .


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Lodon I was in the boat that your in, I couldn't get online right at the moment and secondly the pigeon was in the middle of freeway like traffic so my Dad if we had stopped I could have gotten killed, there's a lot of drivers who don't think to stop, anyway I didn't see the pigeon at all yesterday or the night before so there's a chance that someone else picked him up. Plus my mom said he was somewhat moving across the road, I do love animals but I'm still a kid and HAVE to go by what my folks say. Here's something about me

Gender: Female

Race: African American(a.k.a. black)

Year of birth : 1991

Here's a situtation I had a couple years ago.

There was a squirrel that my Dad and I used to feed in the parking lot of a resterant. He would come into the lot once in a while but one day he wasn't there anymore.

About a week later he came back, his tail was injured most of the fur was missing and the tail had a good amount of blood on it. We could tell it hurt by the way he walked. We gave him some nuts and he felt somewhat better. A couple weeks later when we saw him his tail was completly healed! he even met another squirrel.

This just an example we DIDN'T handle the squirrel and he healed on his own without our help and on the plus side a lot of guidebooks of wildlife usually tell you when you find an injured animal"DON'T TOUCH IT" I'll have my Dad post something her but all I'm saying is I'm sorry I could not help this bird but I do hope he didn't get killed.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

BD~ We would not want you or any members of your family to get hurt on the interstate.. I am sure good parental insight was used to determine what action to take.You're a good kid.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I have a favor to ask. Would someone who knows how to do this sort of thing please post the link to Bernie's story by Rayn Judy. It is a perfect example for our human fledglings of the rewards of reaching out and helping on of these lovely creatures. I just recently read it myself. You will love it L.P. and B.D. 

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I think this is it:http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/BerniePijStory.html

Also, on our on forum if you will search "bernie", "bernie sites" etc you can see stuff.


There are also some great stories from Bigbird that you can find from our main page.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

that's a nice story how Bernie became a loving pet


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LondonPigeon said:


> that's a nice story how Bernie became a loving pet


I'm glad you enjoyed the story. I did too.

Bernie's story is a remarkable example of a pigeon with the will to live (smart too), who happened to find very supportive and loving caregivers who knew exactly what to do.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Interesting story, I'll have to read the rest when I have more time.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

pigeons such as Bernie in the pictures look so adorable when they're sleeping, you just want to cuddle them

When I was outside today, I passed a feral eating some breadcrumbs, it was cute how it used its beak to gulp the small pieces down while blinking


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Many motorist in Vegas drive as though they're competing in the Indy 500. At first, I thought your dad was driving on a lonely road. Apologies, BirdDogg10, your dad used good judgment. Risky. Risky. Risky.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Yo Pauly!

But your right Motoriest in California and New York are the same. I've said sveral times as a joke "This isn't Nascar, you know"


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

BirdDogg10, the drivers in Vegas have New York beat by a landslide. Drivers in California, I dunno anything 'bout. New York gets its bad reputation from taxi drivers who zig-zag and zoom through all those narrow Manhattan streets.

 Keep up the good work watching out for helpless creatures. You'll be reaping the rewards throughout your life.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey BD-10,

Ever heard the saying--"The devil's in the details?", well I guess this is one of these times. Anyway, I'm glad that your parents didn't let you out on a freeway to help the bird, and also hope that you excuse the concern about these details that we didn't originally have. It's not always easy to put the details together, nor is it always easy to get the full picture of what someone is
saying when some of the details are left out. It's why sometimes when someone comes here looking for advice on a sick or injured bird, there are so many questions that get asked of the person to try and give them the best advice for the circumstances that they are in. I hope you'll forgive us, and also that you can understand that sometimes taking the time to give as much info as possible really does help to promote understanding. I think you were really just trying to express your dismay about not being able to help.

fp


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I am sorry you could not*

help the bird in the road. It is a tough situation when you want to help a animal in the road, especially if your parents won't let you. I have found myself in the middle of the road a few times, even on fwy's here in Calif. The main thing is to stay alive so you can achieve what you set out to do (rescue) if you don't have someone to stop traffic in both directions don't do it. Freeway situations call highway patrol, 911 they will respond, for the fact that animals are a danger to motorist and may cause accidents.

I know I probably told you all this before, but I will tell you again about a cat that was hit and left in the middle of a two lane highway here in my town. I stopped the car and went up to the the cat and it was alive. I went and got a towel out of the car and picked the cat up to take it to the sidewalk, I was shocked when the cat got up and bolted. My friend chased him down and we took him to the vet. He was wearing a collar with ID name, phone#. Come to find out the cat had a fractured skull which the owners paid over $3,000 for surgery and vet care. If we did not stop to check him out he would of died. If it is safe to do so please stop to see if an animal is alive, often times they are in shock and can not get up. Either way get it off the road. But you have to think of your safety first, and then the animal..

Oh Pigeon diseases my pet pigeon is a feral and he didn't have any disease and I am still alive it's amazing . 

Andi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

The correct word helps too. Instead of "street" say "interstate". Puts an entirely different perspective on a situation. Whether it was a street or an interstate is, to me, a moot point when the underlying reason was a fear of pigeon disease.

As I said earlier, you are still a child and should do as your parents ask. You can help them understand more by continuing to go to the library and look up things on the computer and tell them what you find. Since you're home schooled, maybe this could be a project that you could work on.

You need to get this issue resolved before you proceed any further with getting a pigeon because a feral pigeon is no more dangerous than a domestic pigeon as far as disease goes.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yo Pauly said:


> BirdDogg10, the drivers in Vegas have New York beat by a landslide. Drivers in California, I dunno anything 'bout. New York gets its bad reputation from taxi drivers who zig-zag and zoom through all those narrow Manhattan streets.
> 
> Keep up the good work watching out for helpless creatures. You'll be reaping the rewards throughout your life.


Can't resist! Count yourselve lucky, NY, LV (NV), CA...

We get *ALL OF YOU * here in the Valley of the Sun! Driving here is hazardous to one's health. Ever vigilant HAS to be the key!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Can't resist! Count yourselve lucky, NY, LV (NV), CA...
> 
> We get *ALL OF YOU * here in the Valley of the Sun!
> 
> *Driving here is hazardous to one's health.* Ever vigilant HAS to be the key!!


You would think our 105+ temps 5-6 months out of the year, pollution alerts every other day, etc., would drive them *away* rather than *attract* them.  

You don't even have to be moving. Chuck was waiting in that middle lane by Marie Callenders to make a turn & some yahoo hit him head on. He (not Chuck) was watching a girl walk down the street.   
It seems kind of funny now (2 yrs. later) but knowing Chuck, you can imagine he wasn't humored in the least.  

Cindy


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank you Maggie for posting the link to Bernie's story.

Yo Pauly,
About 25 yrs. ago as my sister (who was driving) and I had just entered the freeway and moved into the second lane, we saw (I guess a dog pack) about 11 dogs with the largest leading, down to almost chiguagua size, running in the opposite direction on the inside lane. 

The freeway was starting to get busy as it was still early in the morning. The situation looked hopeless for those poor dogs. If you haven't been on one, I'm sure that you have heard of the L.A. freeways. 

It is something that I still ponder. I am still trying to find ways to get them off of the freeway. I felt so bad, I have never forgotten the visual.

B.D.,
Sorry I called you a he. Don't take it personal, I do it all the time to other members.

Feather


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

No problem...there have been 2 times I've seen dogs on the freeway. The first time was in L.A. it was a German Shepherd mix, but thankfully he was near the exit and highway patrol was trying to catch him 

A second time was near a toll booth in New Jersey. It was a Rough coated Collie mix(a.k.a the breed of dog used on the 1950s show "Lassie) we told one of the employees at the toll booth. He said they have dogs wondering around like that sometimes but he said he would call animal control to pick her before she possibly gets hit.

I only hope that she and German Shepherd mix I saw in L.A. have found homes or their owners if they got lost.

Seeing the collie mix that day made feel somewhat depressed since I saw her around time after Sienna's death.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

BD~ street and interstate are two totally different things.lol. Here around my home town we don't have to worry about that kinda' thing (we have to worry about hitting moose, deer and bears).
Andi~It's absolutely UNBELIEVABLE what injures cats can survive. We had a cat come in last year that was hit by "2" cars and it still managed to drag itself over to the side of the rode. Our ACO caught it and when it got to the shelter is was near death so we put it down, it had a broken neck, back, ribs, legs, and its skull was busted open. There are many other horror stories but I wont spill them out all at once (might give one here a heart attack ). Cats are amazing creatures that's for sure. 
Hilary Dawn


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

BirdDogg10 said:


> my folks said that the pigeon could have dieases and they also had other reasons on not to go near it. So I guess if the pigeon was in the street he'll possibly be road kill


BirdDogg,the next time you & your family do NOT even make an attempt to rescue a sick or injured pigeon (in the street, no less), don't bother to post about it. 
In your first post, you made a point of saying that you could not help the poor pigeon, but failed to give his exact location, giving him NO chance. C'mon will ya? 
Really nice that everyone in the car (except you) agreed on NOT wanting to help. 
I pray to God that your family will never be the only hope of a pigeon in need. 
Did it occur to any of you to make a call?
I also appreciated your phrase, "road kill."
Your post made me sick!

Phyll


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

phyll said:


> BirdDogg,the next time you & your family do NOT even make an attempt to rescue a sick or injured pigeon (in the street, no less), don't bother to post about it.
> In your first post, you made a point of saying that you could not help the poor pigeon, but failed to give his exact location, giving him NO chance. C'mon will ya?
> Really nice that everyone in the car (except you) agreed on NOT wanting to help.
> I pray to God that your family will never be the only hope of a pigeon in need.
> ...



Well said, Phyll.

Reti


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I get the feeling that the above posts might also (at least indirectly) include me about Humphrey, even though they were very different circumstances


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I think theres realy no reason not to help a pigeon In need I mean everyone on here has heard that you can't get sick from them I have helped so many street pigeons In my life and Im not sick I even let the wild one's sit In my lap even on my head [Which I watch for poops lol].

Bd Maybe next time you see a bird in need you could just help it instead of thinking somtimes its better to just act.

I dont care what my folks say when a bird Is in need I help it and I have even started getting my mom to side with me she realy loves birds now.
What you could do is express your self to your parents and tell them all the facts on pigeons and how there is realy no chance of you getting sick thats what I do and now my parents will try to help any bird they see In need [If only all parents could try to do the same]. 

So search on this site gather all the info ya need and read it to your parents it will give you more information so you wont be scared to help and give your parents even more info so they wont say NO!! when a creature is in need.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

LondonPigeon said:


> I get the feeling that the above posts might also (at least indirectly) include me about Humphrey, even though they were very different circumstances


Well LP maybe you could try to find all the good things on pigeons you may think there dirty but thats ok maybe what you realy need to do is start out by going to places where there are LOTS of pigeons and actualy hold them.
You WONT get sick its ok to touch a pigeon even if there wild I kiss and hug my pigeons but Im not sick.

Im shur pigeons could realy use some help from you one day and I hope you will agree that its ok to touch one it does not matter on posting it matters on acting.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

christina11 said:


> *I dont care what my folks say when a bird Is in need* I help it and I have even started getting my mom to side with me she realy loves birds now.
> 
> What you could do is express your self to your parents and tell them all the facts on pigeons and how there is realy no chance of you getting sick thats what I do and now my parents will try to help any bird they see In need [If only all parents could try to do the same].


*WRONG* message to be posting Christina.  Rather try to find someone who can help with a found ill or injured bird. 
What you have said about educating parents, & folks in general, on the 'facts' about pigeons *is* the right message to be sending.  

There's lots of 'factual' information out there just waiting to be read.  

Cindy


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

AZWhitefeather said:


> *WRONG* message to be posting Christina.  Rather try to find someone who can help with a found ill or injured bird.
> What you have said about educating parents, & folks in general, on the 'facts' about pigeons *is* the right message to be sending.
> 
> There's lots of 'factual' information out there just waiting to be read.
> ...


Ya I meant to say it more meaning I usualy do call wild life centre I actualy did just a few weeks ago for a possum.

I realy do listen to my parents but Ill also help an animal no matter what the cause sorry I f I sound like I dont hehe.


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Often wondered about the association between a pigeon and an informant. Well, I finally found out and would like to share the answer with you guys.  

Stool Pigeon
What is a stool pigeon? Does it refer the bird's habit of defecating on statues? Does it have something to do with furniture? 

Stool does not refer to the piece of furniture or to dung. It is a variant of stale or stall, meaning decoy.

The trumpery in my house goe bring it hither For stale to catch these theeves.
--Shakespeare, The Tempest
It comes from the French estale or estal which meant a pigeon that was used to entice a hawk into a net. The French word probably originally derives from the Germanic stall meaning a place or standing position.

So a stool pigeon is a tool to catch criminals, or in modern parlance specifically an informer.


----------

